# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ¿Por qué decidimos exportar?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Son varias las opciones que motivan a una empresa a emprender la actividad exportadora. Aquí presentamos algunas razones que las empujan a internacionalizarse: 
-Responder a un pedido de compra del exterior: esto suele empezar siendo casual y se origina probablemente gracias a alguna promoción que se hizo al producto (ferias, misiones, web, entre otras). 
-Buscar nuevos mercados para reducir la dificultad de ventas en el mercado interno: al generar una fuente adicional de ingresos se logra diversificar el riesgo de depender exclusivamente de este mercado. 
-Obtener mayores ingresos por la venta de productos a precios más rentables: se aseguran la existencia de la empresa en el largo plazo gracias al alargamiento del ciclo de vida de un producto fuera del mercado interno. 
-Vender los productos en mercados en donde se pueda colocar mayores volúmenes: se aprovechan las ventajas comparativas, oportunidades comerciales o la poca competencia que puede existir dentro de estos. 
-Incrementar el volumen de producción: para Alcanzar economías de escala que reducen el costo unitario, aprovechando mejor las instalaciones y adaptando sus procesos al mercado internacional, haciéndose cada vez más competitivos. 
-Ganar competitividad a través de la experiencia que se obtiene al comerciar productos en el mercado externo: esta situación ayuda a mejorar la calidad de los productos y el desempeño de los que dirigen una empresa.  *Fuente: Mincetur*  http://www.tlcperu-eeuu.gob.pe/downl...EXPORTADOR.pdfTemas similares: ¿Cómo exportar y no morir en el intento? Productos para Exportar a  Japon ¿De qué forma se puede exportar? Quieres exportar? Cómo Exportar a los Estados Unidos

----------

